# Neutrogena - bad for you?



## gator_tots (Jun 21, 2007)

My friend who is licensed in skincare told me that neutrogena is horrible for your skin. Too many chemicals and such. Does anyone on here know if this is true? I've been using their extra gentle cleansing creme for a long time but recently switched to Aveeno.


----------



## triccc (Jun 21, 2007)

Some people may swear by some products that make some others breakout. 
I personally use some neutrogena products and have had no problem with them. I have acne prone, sensitive dry skin. (drynesss because I use retin a micro) But none of the products I use harm my skin at all.


----------



## gator_tots (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank god! I love this gentle cleansing lotion. It's the best. When my skin gets funky from other cleansers I always end up back with it.


----------



## liquidstar (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm also licensed in skin care and in school our instructor told us to stay away from it. I think because it's just super harsh/really dries out the skin, probably not their whole line, but the main face cleanser that was in the commercials.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 22, 2007)

the only product that Ive used from their line that actually hurt my skin was the Orange stuff. I think its acne wash. after a few days my face was  like a Barron Desert.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 22, 2007)

I love their advanced solutions facial peel. i swear by it!!


----------



## triccc (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_I love their advanced solutions facial peel. i swear by it!!_

 
oh yea, I love this too.. before they released it, I got my own free sample (a whole bottle!) and got to try it! It's the best!


----------



## gator_tots (Jun 23, 2007)

I've never used their regular cleanser or anything in the orange packaging. I have combo oily skin that's very sensitive so I use their extra gentle cleansing lotion. It's fragrance free and once other crap breaks me out I always turn back to it. The aveeno I tried gave me the hives (woke up with great red welts all over my face) so I'm back to Neutrogena. argh.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 23, 2007)

I used their oil control acne rapid clear facewash and the only thing it did to me was rapidly make my face break out in those deep cystic acne's, so a big NO from me.  I also hate their orange soap. I used it when my mother swore by it in high school and i had horrible acne. when i stopped using it it went away alot.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jun 23, 2007)

I've tried a good many of their products when my mom has used them and they all did horrible things to my skin! Some would dry it out, some broke me out or just clogged up my pores, but not one product gave me a good result. My skin isn't very sensitive either, but I stay far away from Neutrogena!


----------



## goink (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm no pro on chemicals, but I've heard that Neutrogena products contain (many) chemicals that might have a reaction with some. So what your friend said might be true.

On to personal experience: I've used their cleansers and it left my skin very dry.

I try not to use drugstore skincare products. It's not that they're poorly made or anything, it's just some products contain chemicals that my skin cannot handle.


----------



## gator_tots (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks all for your replies. I really want to get dermalogica special cleansing stuff but don't have the funds atm!


----------



## Film_Noir (Jun 29, 2007)

My skin hates Neutrogena products.


----------



## awful_cherry (Jul 7, 2007)

All the orange acne stuff dried out my skin.  They have some good products though -- their sunscreens are some of the best available in the drugstore.  The sensitive skin spf 30 seems to block all sun from my face - I get NO color with it - and it doesn't irritate my skin at all.  It's a little greasy though.  The only major problem I have with Neutrogena is their scents -- they put nasty scents in all their products.  I don't like fragrance added to my skincare, but I can tolerate it if it at least smells good -- all the scented neutrogena stuff gives me a headache.

Edit -- I also love the after-sun treatment.  It smells kind of funky, like laundry, but it is great for a sunburn or dry skin.


----------



## Moppit (Jul 7, 2007)

I used a self tanner a couple of weeks ago and my body and face broke out and my face was swollen up.  It is 2 weeks later and I still have keep marks on me where the product ate away my skin.  I won't touch that again.


----------



## TeaCup (Aug 1, 2007)

Im using they're 'el cheapo proactive' combo pack thing and it seems to be working! 

My face got really dry, but nothing a little moustirizer (too lazy to figure out the correct spelling) couldnt fix. It works great for me. I inherited my parents oily acne prone skin. =/


----------



## anns (Aug 3, 2007)

My aunt, who has very sensitive skin, used one of their cleansers and it ruined her skin. I only use the Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle moisterizer, I haven't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## mello (Aug 3, 2007)

Crap, I just bought this foaming face cleanser by them today. It says it's alcohol and soap free, though. So I'll try it out, hopefully nothing horrible happens :/


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2007)

neutrogena is perfect for me. I use the orange soap and it helps my oily combo skin. in fact, Ive used a hell of a lot of their products, and they help keep acne away pretty well. I always go back to clean and clear to fix serious problems, though.


----------



## in_dreams83 (Aug 5, 2007)

I use the Triple Action Lotion, and I love it. I think it's fantastic. It's a cleanser, toner and helps prevent spots. It really does work - even on my dry and sensitive skin.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 6, 2007)

I used to use their acne products and found they did nothing. They didn't ruin my skin but they didn't help it either...

I use NeoStrata now...a lot more $$ but I actually see results.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 6, 2007)

My dermatologist recommends their sunscreen with SPF 45.  I wear it every day with no problems.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 6, 2007)

a skin care line is only horrible for your skin if you dont know how to properly shop for skin care and use things not meant for your _skin type_.


----------



## mello (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought cleanser the other day (Foaming Face Wash [ with no alcohol or soap, comes in light blue bottle] ) and I'm already starting to break out. I've only been using it for 4 days :S Tiiime for a new brand I guess.


----------

